# Electric control panel reset?



## matelotmax (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently changed my leisure batteries and now the electrics control panel beeps and shows a basic screen but will not allow access to any menus.
I can only assume that without the batteries attached it has reset to factory mode. Can anyone advise how to exit factory mode and reset the panel to normal functionality?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You need to advise make and model of your control panel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some clue as to what van you have etc will be greatly usefull in providing an answer quickly.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

misunderstood! so deleted


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

peribro said:


> You need to advise make and model of your control panel.





Kev_n_Liz said:


> Some clue as to what van you have etc will be greatly usefull in providing an answer quickly.


The OP is up to 6 posts now so, unless they subscribe, I fear we will never know :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Been a member since 2011, do you get so many posts per year, or is it a one off max.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Been a member since 2011, do you get so many posts per year, or is it a one off max.


You are a paying member Kev - the OP is not and is therefore restricted to 6 posts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> You are a paying member Kev - the OP is not and is therefore restricted to 6 posts.


Thanks Peter, I wasn't sure if it was a finite limit, I did think none subscribed members got a yearly limit, which renewed each year.


----------

